# SUNDAY AFTERNOON ACTION!!



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Me and good friend Konz hit the surf this afternoon to try our luck! We got out about 3:00 and packed up around 5:30 or so. Man the weather was absoultely beautiful this afternoon!! We didn"t kill'em by no means ,but did end up with 1 Bull Red 1 blackdrum and a couple Hardhead catfish!










Ray holding up his blackdrum










About a 35 incher?? Forgot to measure










Releasing theRed to be caught another day!! All in All it was a great afternoon


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Not a bad way to spend a couple of hours.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 4, 2007)

nice catch men!!! ray where you been hiding?


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Any day at the beach is a good day. Thanks for the pictures. Gene


----------



## dbuchanan1985 (Dec 29, 2009)

wher where you fishing at? fort pickens?


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Pensacola beach by the Portofino


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

> *[email protected] (12/28/2009)*nice catch men!!! ray where you been hiding?


Man it's hard for me to hide anywhere...lol. I dropped that drum off at Jess's house Sunday. I was going to stop by and say hey but figured it was too late.

We need to go fishing again!

A few more pics


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

ray thats nice of you to let daniel hold your pole so he can get an action photo with your fish:moon


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

> *BigBrandon (12/29/2009)*ray thats nice of you to let daniel hold your pole so he can get an action photo with your fish:moon


 *Ha! Ha! Real Funny Brandon!!* *No actuallyI finally caught one myself !*


----------



## covertfisherman (Jul 4, 2009)

Nice fish guys. I have been outta the water for too long!


----------



## onemorecast (Feb 16, 2009)

Nice fish. Ray I can't believe you let my bro out fish ya. LOL! Man! It was beautiful out there!


----------



## dbuchanan1985 (Dec 29, 2009)

is portofino near the second beachball? also do you use any leaders is so what kind if you dont mind because ive been here about 15 days now and have went fishing probally 12 times and the bit sucked nearly all and it seems like its because of the leaders that im useing i tried to take the leaders off and got good bites but every time a hung a good one line would cut any suggestions


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

I don't know what kind of leader you are using? But it kinda depends on what species of fish you are looking to catch? If you want to target pompano than I would suggest a two drop pompano rig. Best thing to do is stop by the B&T shop and tell them what you are wanting to do? Hotspots in gulf breeze can help get you going in the right direction! They are very friendly and helpful! But right now if you are fishing the surf the best fish to target would be Reds, pompano, and whiting maybe a flounder to? A pomp rig will catch all of them. They sell them at hot spots b&t shop. The portofinos are East of the ball heading towards navarre. Hope this helps a little? There are others on here I am sure would chim in with some suggestions! Good luck!


----------



## onemorecast (Feb 16, 2009)

> *dbuchanan1985 (12/29/2009)*is portofino near the second beachball? also do you use any leaders is so what kind if you dont mind because ive been here about 15 days now and have went fishing probally 12 times and the bit sucked nearly all and it seems like its because of the leaders that im useing i tried to take the leaders off and got good bites but every time a hung a good one line would cut any suggestions


Welcome to the forum!


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

> *onemorecast (12/29/2009)*Nice fish. Ray I can't believe you let my bro out fish ya. LOL! Man! It was beautiful out there!


He sure did, that was one beauty of a red!


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

> *dbuchanan1985 (12/29/2009)*is portofino near the second beachball? also do you use any leaders is so what kind if you dont mind because ive been here about 15 days now and have went fishing probally 12 times and the bit sucked nearly all and it seems like its because of the leaders that im useing i tried to take the leaders off and got good bites but every time a hung a good one line would cut any suggestions


Dustin did you move here or are you just visiting? I only ask b/c I would be more than happy to get up with you and show you how to make some leaders and so forth. I just may not be able to do it till next weekend.


----------



## liam (Oct 7, 2007)

Hi Ray I see your still getting those reds eh.Hope you have a great new year with lots of keepers.I have to get off my butt and go to the beach ,one of these days.Liam


----------



## Jhoe (May 4, 2009)

How come the big guys always catch the big fish? Maybe I should start eating better!


----------

